# i have a stiffy



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I do, really. Works great with a thick coating like natura on knockdown texture.
And on rare humid days like today.
Have a great day 

Ps mods, feel free to merge this thread with the cornhole one.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't quit your day job :jester:

....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, but it's only a three incher.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

And you too can have a stiffy for just 9.99....


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Great thread. LMFAO!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Just think if you had a knife also you would a stiffy in your hand and pocket. 2 stiffy's


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hadn't seen that proform before.


----------



## GlatfelterPainting (May 18, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I do, really. Works great with a thick coating like natura on knockdown texture.
> And on rare humid days like today.
> Have a great day
> 
> Ps mods, feel free to merge this thread with the cornhole one.


Nice, BTW how much paint do you need to get on your hands?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

GlatfelterPainting said:


> Nice, BTW how much paint do you need to get on your hands?


I knew it wouldnt take long to get the anal posters on.


----------



## GlatfelterPainting (May 18, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I knew it wouldnt take long to get the anal posters on.


Not anal, just busting your chops! We all can get like that on certain jobs.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah i was actually pissed that it happened. Done with the job and wrapping the cover in plastic and stuck my hand right in the paint covered plastic.


----------

